# 74420-26/74425-26, when done at hospital



## vpresnell (May 23, 2011)

I am finding that when our urologists perform surgical procedures at a hospital, and bill these radiology charges w/Mod 26, the charges are being deinied because the hospiatl/facility was paid for them. Is their radiologist billing for them? Can they? I'm having difficulty finding any info on who can bill for what when it comes to the 744XX codes done at hospitals/other facilities. Any clarification would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!  Victor


----------

